# Intp or Infj...



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

hornet said:


> Going with the J or P to determine your type is a dead end.
> You need to find out witch four functions resonate with you.
> Not reading arbitrary type descriptions.
> 
> ...


I know it is, I was simply responding to what the person was telling me, so based on superficialities I agree with certain types. My issue now is that I understand The functions, I just can't figure out which ones I use... I'm pretty much stuck between INFJ or Enfp. I agree with the order of the functions and the descriptions on both ends, so I'm having A difficult time figuring out which functions I use more....


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

INFJ (Ni, Fe, Ti, Se)

ENFP (Ne, Fi, Te, Si)

They are so opposite that all you need to do are find out if you use Ni or Ne and you have your answer.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

hornet said:


> INFJ (Ni, Fe, Ti, Se)
> 
> ENFP (Ne, Fi, Te, Si)
> 
> They are so opposite that all you need to do are find out if you use Ni or Ne and you have your answer.


They are opposite and in the same order....and when you can't decide which function you use exactly is where it gets difficult...
I agree with Ni a lot of the time, but with some things Ne....but there are also things I can agree with Fe but Fi makes sense to.... Obviously by looking at the first 2 functions, but I have no clue on which I use, as I really feel I use both, and I know I have to pick one over the other to make a decision....


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

You hit me as an ENFP from your writing style.
The wanting to go down several paths at once in search of your type is typical Ne.
Not wanting to make a definite conclusion is typical for Ps.
I get no Fe vibes from you either.
You say you are a very emotional person and that would make sense if you had Fi as you second.
Fe types aren't in touch with their feelings at all. 
They just state value judgments.
Your statements seem like they are Te derived.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

hornet said:


> You hit me as an ENFP from your writing style.
> The wanting to go down several paths at once in search of your type is typical Ne.
> Not wanting to make a definite conclusion is typical for Ps.
> I get no Fe vibes from you either.
> ...


Thank you =] Well there are things about Fe that I agree with, like making sure everyone feels like part of the group and making sure of what to do as long as the whole group its okay with it. I have in life made sure that people aren't left feeling left out....
The issue with the ENFP thing is that I agree with Ni over Ne....With the Fi and Fe I'm actually not to sure on, and the others I really feel like I agree with Ti and maybe Si or Se i'm not positive on either. The types i've been told I could be are INFJ INFP or ENFP.... I'm having trouble deciding on my functions since the ones I agree with don't seem to go toward either of the types...
I'm also a type 4w5 or 5w4 so i'm sure this could affect this somewhat. If I am an ENFP I would be a rather introverted one that doesn't use their Ne that much? Idk, lol...I'm usually in my head, over think things like crazy, read into things, stress out, and think (from what I've heard) really odd. The way I think Is not based of realistic things and stuff around me like I read Ne does. Also I guess I would be an ENFP that doesn't get their energy in any way from the outside world? Is all this possible?


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

im still thinking INFP or INFJ, but im leaning alot more toward INFP


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Okay...
Since we have established that you identify with Ne. 
INFJ is pretty much out of the picture.

ENFP (Ne, Fi, Te, Si)
vs
INFP (Fi, Ne, Si, Te)

This is pretty much just a reshuffling of the functions.



> ] Well there are things about Fe that I agree with, like making sure everyone feels like part of the group and making sure of what to do as long as the whole group its okay with it. I have in life made sure that people aren't left feeling left out....


You don't get Fe and Fi that is for sure. It is about how you select and relate to your values.
A person with Fe can just as well have a very non including way of life if they are raised in
a culture where that is the norm.
You having the value that people should be included is not contradictory to having Fi.
Fi is more about selecting your own values and keeping to them, 
regardless of what society at large thinks about it.

The question now is. Are you an Introvert or Extrovert?

EDIT:
It seems I misread you as saying Ne over Ni when you said...



> The issue with the ENFP thing is that I agree with Ni over Ne....


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

maybe a hybrid? like an XNFP


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I certainly hope not.
In my opinion hybrids in the context of MBTI is equal to mental disturbances.

To me this is more the case of her having read some poor function descriptions.
I think this is pretty good one.
Function Attitude


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

After seeing that I misread you. You may just be an INFJ after all.
Then your affinity for Fe would be in it's place too.
I assume you are an introvert?!


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

hornet said:


> After seeing that I misread you. You may just be an INFJ after all.
> Then your affinity for Fe would be in it's place too.
> I assume you are an introvert?!


Out of "MBTI world" I suppose I consider myself introverted, though obviously around people I know I can be more myself and or talkative. But according to the functions I don't know If I use and extroverted function first, which would automatically make me an extrovert..

And what do you mean about Fe being in it's place?

My issue is I agree with Ni, but Ne in some aspects, so depending on what I read about the functions, It makes me think otherwise from what I has settled on because It seems like I A. Misunderstood it or B. Everything is contradicting itself.. So I'm having a hard time choosing. But I agree with Ti and ENFP's use Te, which is what again could make me lean more toward something completely different.

INTJ seems possible to, because of the functions, but for some reason I don't think so.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

> what do you mean about Fe being in it's place?


That it would be correct.

It all depends on you having one or the other since they are mutually exclusive.
Your 4w5 isn't making it easy to verify you either since you want to be outside the box.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

hornet said:


> After seeing that I misread you. You may just be an INFJ after all.
> Then your affinity for Fe would be in it's place too.
> I assume you are an introvert?!


i thought she seemed a little bit familiar ^^, but im still thinking INFP, INFJ is a possibility though, she dosent seem as extraverted as some


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

> i thought she seemed a little bit familiar


INFJ she may be.

I don't like the jump you make between the functions so effortlessly when you say INFP.
INFP(Fi, Ne, Si, Te)
INFJ(Ni, Fe, Ti, Se)
It would reverse her perspective on all functions.

I'm starting to worry that you are both taking way too much stock in stereotypes when deciding the type.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

I took >9000 tests and got INTP about nintey-eight percent of the time. The other two percent I got ENTP, but I'm not very extraverted.

Just ask yourself if you like structure, and find it to be more helpful, or if you think spontaneity to work freely is best, structure is J, spontaneous is P. 

T/F are usually obvious in person, but it's hard to condense into one question. Just ask yourself if you prefer logic to emotion, I suppose.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

> Just ask yourself if you like structure, and find it to be more helpful, or if you think spontaneity to work freely is best, structure is J, spontaneous is P.
> 
> T/F are usually obvious in person, but it's hard to condense into one question. Just ask yourself if you prefer logic to emotion, I suppose.


Asking those questions unfortunately isn't very helpful since you would encounter a lot of false positives.
Most males wouldn't admit to preferring emotion... etc etc
Some Ps are reared to act very structured and may come of as Js.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I had to go back an reread this whole thing to get a perspective.
You are an INFJ!

Only INFJs can be this "untype able". Nobody can understand us we are too complex!

We have established intuition. N
We have established a need for conclusion. J
We have established intovertion. I
We have established feeling. F

INFJ (Ni, Fe, Ti, Se)

Everybody sees some aspects of them self in other types, but this is your type.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

hornet said:


> Asking those questions unfortunately isn't very helpful since you would encounter a lot of false positives.
> Most males wouldn't admit to preferring emotion... etc etc


Unless said male is curious enough to, say, ask a group of total internet strangers to judge their type and why.



hornet said:


> Some Ps are reared to act very structured and may come of as Js.


Acting and preferring are two different things.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not in the mood to nitpick, case is solved as far as I'm concerned.
You can fill in the holes you perceive, and I can find a new problem to solve.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

hornet said:


> I had to go back an reread this whole thing to get a perspective.
> You are an INFJ!
> 
> Only INFJs can be this "untype able". Nobody can understand us we are too complex!
> ...


This is my type? Lol.... Thank you, your ideas helped a lot.... So I guess ENFP with type 4 doesn't seems like a possibility.... May I ask why or how you assume they would be....

I'm having a hard time just saying " yes I'm INFJ" because there is something making me feel like there is something missing on my type.... Do you know of where I could read about INFJ type 4's.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you relate more to Si or Se? Ti or Te? There's a balance between all four functions so that might help too...


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

It's just a guess. You might be an ENFP.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

Muck Fe said:


> It's just a guess. You might be an ENFP.



Thank you..
INFJ rings true also though, but I'm starting to think my Enneagram and Sloan might have a lot to do with it.
I don't get my energy from the outside world at all I don't think. But maybe being a 4w5 or RLOAI has something to do with it?

:/


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

penchant said:


> Do you relate more to Si or Se? Ti or Te? There's a balance between all four functions so that might help too...


I'm not sure to be quite honest. 
I posted a question in the functions section somewhat relating to this recently actually.
I am nostalgic, but am not sure if I really say "Okay well this happened before, so this is why I think this." kind of thing that often. Also Te and Ti I am very fuzzy on, because I have read that ENFPs use Te in a different way.
They avoid it also.
I posted earlier that I don't think anything is really right or wrong and that no one's opinion is better, more valid, or more true than anyone elses. Could this indicate which function I prefer or am I way off?

I'm not to sure how to determine this, because as I think I said, I am very 50/50 with a lot of things, and functions, depending on descriptions, so this keeps me confused.

I also over think little things like crazy, and can obsess over the slightest things depending on my mood, but I always look at the deeper meaning behind everything. *Sigh.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

OK. I should have remembered you from before, but anyhow I found some of the older threads searching for the one you mentioned. Considering you are constantly looking for more data in order to jump for one type, I'd say P is likely. And I'm pretty sure you're E, comparing your texts with other people around here. My verdict: ENFP. Why don't you try it out for a few weeks, just to see what it's like?


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh. ENFP would also be Ne-Fi-Te-Si. I haven't heard about ENFPs avoiding their tertiary anymore than anyone else, which is to say: depending on age and environment. Right or wrong seems to me a question of philosophy rather than type, as long as you talk about the theory. But if it makes you upset when other people claim that there exists absolute morals, then questioning your reason for being upset might reveal something about your type.


----------



## peacemelody (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in the same boat, these 2 types are very hard to decide between. When I read "Ne-Fi-Te-Si" whatever I just totally space out! It's like, wow, do I need to understand this gobbliy-****, or can I just feel out an answer please? Logic was never my strong point


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

penchant said:


> OK. I should have remembered you from before, but anyhow I found some of the older threads searching for the one you mentioned. Considering you are constantly looking for more data in order to jump for one type, I'd say P is likely. And I'm pretty sure you're E, comparing your texts with other people around here. My verdict: ENFP. Why don't you try it out for a few weeks, just to see what it's like?


Lol, yes..
Well the jumping of types happened initially when I didn't understand the functions and such. After that I came back, and with my understanding am stuck between 2 types.
And I have said okay sure ENFP and cannot really relate....I come off friendlier online, in person I come off pretty cold and to myself, but I see what you mean. I just don't like people thinking I'm being mean to them online, hence the apparent friendliness. Bluntly enough I'm not to fond of the human race. It depends, but eh. I'm introverted but I don't think I want to base my type on it or if I jump around, I'd rather go by the functions, which is what is keeping me confused :/ 



penchant said:


> Oh. ENFP would also be Ne-Fi-Te-Si. I haven't heard about ENFPs avoiding their tertiary anymore than anyone else, which is to say: depending on age and environment. Right or wrong seems to me a question of philosophy rather than type, as long as you talk about the theory. But if it makes you upset when other people claim that there exists absolute morals, then questioning your reason for being upset might reveal something about your type.


I agree with Si Fi and Ne.... Issue is I'm pretty positive I don't use Te.. I think I use Ti. So yeah, the functions for ENTP make sense technically but I never really considered T types except when I initially became interested and didn't understand much.Or INFJ because of the Ti and Ni and Fe which I agree with....But not Se which I know is their last functions, hence my confusion.

I become annoyed, and the reason I'm not to sure of. Maybe because technically they don't know what is right. No one does, but they are so into what they are saying, so it just becomes irrelevant at some point and can become funny. I just become annoyed when people want to argue.


Is there anything else you suggest on figuring out my type, or types in general?


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

peacemelody said:


> I'm in the same boat, these 2 types are very hard to decide between. When I read "Ne-Fi-Te-Si" whatever I just totally space out! It's like, wow, do I need to understand this gobbliy-****, or can I just feel out an answer please? Logic was never my strong point


I understand the functions pretty well, and it actually makes at lot of sense once you get into it (at least to me).. It turns from this "Gobbily-****" as you put it to something pretty fascinating, at least to me. My issue lies in thinking I agree with multiple functions, of the same kind, For example Ne and Ni....Aspects of both I'm sure we all use, But I feel 50/50. What I'm trying to figure out know is which one's I prefer.
I really suggest you read up on the functions, the more you read up on it, the more it all makes so much sense. Maybe you won't have such a difficult time as I'm having?  Hopefully.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Man, choosing between ENFP and INFJ shouldn't be difficult if those are the options you have narrowed it down to. Are you introverted or extraverted, to start? Do you relate more to the people in the ENFP forum or the people in the INFJ forum? Are you more analytical and silent or are you more spontaneous and seek new experiences?


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

cactus_waltz said:


> Man, choosing between ENFP and INFJ shouldn't be difficult if those are the options you have narrowed it down to. Are you introverted or extraverted, to start? Do you relate more to the people in the ENFP forum or the people in the INFJ forum? Are you more analytical and silent or are you more spontaneous and seek new experiences?


It is for me because of what I agree with.. I also know you can be an introverted ENFP and anaylitacal and silent as an ENFP. Those are stereotypes. But based on what you asked I would say I am Introvered, silent and analytical. But from what I've learned, I'm trying to not go by stereotypes, but by the order in which I use the functions :/


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Look up videos of INFJ and ENFPs on YouTube. You'll see Ne in ENFPs right away in the way that they talk and what they talk about. Then look through INFJ videos. You can also ask your friends or family members to look at the vids and ask them which one you resemble the most.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

An ENFP will have T as their third function. That is also the function that is the least strongly biased towards E or I (some people even argue that it is of the opposite attitude to the dominant = Ti for a Ne). So I would not at all be surprised to see an ENFP with a strong Ti.

I also don't think that you should put too much weight in the popular notions of introversion/extroversion. Ni and Ne are very different creatures, and I see more of the former in your writing - much more spontaneous and elaborated compared to most of the Ni people I've seen who write more condensed and concise texts. So Ne, as I see it.

Another way of getting at your inferior function could be to think about what function you aspire for or where you go when you need to just get away from everything in your life and take a break.

Anyhow, keep reading up on the functions so that you become better at distinguishing them from eachother. Without that, you won't really grasp which categories you are choosing from.

Edit: Oh, and do have a look at vel's video suggestion.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

penchant said:


> An ENFP will have T as their third function. That is also the function that is the least strongly biased towards E or I (some people even argue that it is of the opposite attitude to the dominant = Ti for a Ne). So I would not at all be surprised to see an ENFP with a strong Ti.
> 
> I also don't think that you should put too much weight in the popular notions of introversion/extroversion. Ni and Ne are very different creatures, and I see more of the former in your writing - much more spontaneous and elaborated compared to most of the Ni people I've seen who write more condensed and concise texts. So Ne, as I see it.
> 
> ...


Cool do you happen to have more information on this ENFP Ti thing.
The issue with me is that I always connect stuff and come up to random conclusion that are usually but not always right. I see symbolism in everything and can usually tell when something "big" is about to happen. I hate this feeling, Does Ne do this too because I'm starting to feel as though I use Ni. I find the aspect of Ne entertaining, but I'm not to sure that I branch of of stuff and pay attention to the present moment as Ne does. Ne/Ni is kind of just there, so assuming this, If I agree with Ti and not sure about the others, this leaves me with ENTP and INFJ.... Ne Ti Fe Si and Ni Fe Ti Se ....
The only thing keeping me with the ENFP thing is that stereotypically from what I've read ENTPs are not overly emotional, which I am, and think I may do first..


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

vel said:


> Look up videos of INFJ and ENFPs on YouTube. You'll see Ne in ENFPs right away in the way that they talk and what they talk about. Then look through INFJ videos. You can also ask your friends or family members to look at the vids and ask them which one you resemble the most.


I did it, and I agree with the INFJ ones....though aspects of the ENFP ones I'm sure I agree with also....
It depends on who I ask, I've gotten both and people actually can't choose, lol....


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> I did it, and I agree with the INFJ ones....though aspects of the ENFP ones I'm sure I agree with also....
> It depends on who I ask, I've gotten both and people actually can't choose, lol....


can you list in more detail with this aspects you agree? as well as who you asked and what did they say about it?


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> Cool do you happen to have more information on this ENFP Ti thing.
> The issue with me is that I always connect stuff and come up to random conclusion that are usually but not always right. I see symbolism in everything and can usually tell when something "big" is about to happen. I hate this feeling, Does Ne do this too because I'm starting to feel as though I use Ni. I find the aspect of Ne entertaining, but I'm not to sure that I branch of of stuff and pay attention to the present moment as Ne does. Ne/Ni is kind of just there, so assuming this, If I agree with Ti and not sure about the others, this leaves me with ENTP and INFJ.... Ne Ti Fe Si and Ni Fe Ti Se ....
> The only thing keeping me with the ENFP thing is that stereotypically from what I've read ENTPs are not overly emotional, which I am, and think I may do first..


I don't know that much about specifically Ti in ENFPs but was thinking more of the general tendency in all types for the tertiary function to be more ambivalent so to speak.

Sorry if I'm repeating myself. I'm not really keeping up with this place any longer, so I don't remember what I have already been suggesting. Have you tried the suggestions in this post? http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/36866-determing-your-type-made-easy.html That might help you focus in on some aspects of your personality from a slightly different but still very much related perspective.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

vel said:


> can you list in more detail with this aspects you agree? as well as who you asked and what did they say about it?


 I agree with INFJ because I seem to talk more in the manner they come off. Speaking wise. ENFP's not so much, though they could be trying to come of as ditzy and out there, who know's. They usually do this thing when they cut where they are taping every 4 seconds and make another 4 second clip and so on and it looks like they bunch them together. Very spacey. I believe if I made a video it would come off more like the INFJ ones I watched. I agree with ENFP because some of the things they wonder about I have before, when they state them, like what if questions that they seem to include.

The things people I know would say is that if I'm hyper around a friend I could come of as the ENFP's and ask similar questions and wonder about similar things, but others see me as more calm, not spacey nor really super goofy, just one weird individual, and that I consider everyone guilty until proven innocent, and they can't see ENFP in me at all. So it depends.

I agree with INFJ pretty much, but it's just that I I'm not sure if I use Fe to much, though I may and not realize it, Fi seems to make more sense when I read it. 
I also read that Ne is similar to Se and is more in the moment, and I have huge difficulty with living in the here and now. I am not sure if I thing of multiple possibilities for things, unless I'm being forced to think out loud. But I only use it for conversation. My brain doesn't bounce off from thing to thing or idea to idea, though maybe that's just my opinion.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

penchant said:


> I don't know that much about specifically Ti in ENFPs but was thinking more of the general tendency in all types for the tertiary function to be more ambivalent so to speak.
> 
> Sorry if I'm repeating myself. I'm not really keeping up with this place any longer, so I don't remember what I have already been suggesting. Have you tried the suggestions in this post? http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/36866-determing-your-type-made-easy.html That might help you focus in on some aspects of your personality from a slightly different but still very much related perspective.


Oh okay I understand, but I feel as though Ti would be very up there in the functions that I utilize more often.
And yes I have and thank you.
I agree with the catalyst NF temperament but cannot choose between them yet :frustrating:
Thank you very much for the link though.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> Lol, yes..
> Well the jumping of types happened initially when I didn't understand the functions and such. After that I came back, and with my understanding am stuck between 2 types.
> And I have said okay sure ENFP and cannot really relate....I come off friendlier online, in person I come off pretty cold and to myself, but I see what you mean. I just don't like people thinking I'm being mean to them online, hence the apparent friendliness. Bluntly enough I'm not to fond of the human race. It depends, but eh. I'm introverted but I don't think I want to base my type on it or if I jump around, I'd rather go by the functions, which is what is keeping me confused :/


I wouldn't worry too much about not fitting ENFP because you do not feel friendly enough. ENFP don't have to love people, it's just that most do. But that would always come down to experiences, beliefs and values, and not only to cognitive functions. And your type is about functions.

What else are your most important objections to being ENFP?


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

penchant said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about not fitting ENFP because you do not feel friendly enough. ENFP don't have to love people, it's just that most do. But that would always come down to experiences, beliefs and values, and not only to cognitive functions. And your type is about functions.
> 
> What else are your most important objections to being ENFP?


Nothing really, not even that, I was probably answering some question in specific, like first impressions or something. I try not to go by stereotypes  My reason for being iffy with ENFP is because I do not agree with Te at all and am not to sure that I use Ne.. Fi makes sense in some ways, and so does Si, but those I'm 50/50 on I feel like. The only function I'm pretty sure I agree and feel like I use is Ti..


----------

